# Timing steam locomotive drivers and gear



## JohnAP

Anyone have any references or how-to's for re setting steam engine drivers and linkages? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tjcruiser

"Wheel quartering"

Some helpful dialog here, perhaps ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=37731

TJ


----------



## JohnAP

*wheel quartering*

Thanks TJ

I have an N scale concor/kato steam locomotive that moves (either direction) about an engine length and jams up. Would improper "quartering" of the drivers cause this?


----------



## NIMT

Yes and so would improper set up of the drive rods.
Looking at each side all drive wheels on that side should be at the same clock position relative to the drive rods at the same time! Like all drive rod connecting points on the wheels down at the same time.
Slowly drive the loco forward and backward looking for binding points!:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP

*Thanks*

Thanks Sean and TJ, I will try to geterrunninright when I get home from work this morning, it's realy a nice engine!


----------



## tjcruiser

Have the drive rod linkage components been disassembled at some prior point, and then put back together? Often, people can make a mistake on the orientation, position of one of the many small linkage parts.

TJ


----------



## JohnAP

*parts is parts*

TJ,

I don't know if it was disassembled before or not. I adjusted the quartering this morning and she ran backwards and forwards. The wheels are a pretty loose fit (pressed on plastic axles). Seemed the longer it ran the better it got, then all of a sudden slow down and stop. Motor was pretty warm. cooled down, run for a while again, etc. It needs a bit more TLC but I think she'll pull through. I am hesitant to split the case halves, but I may if I ever get a day off. Pictures below. Also, I would like to know how to properly lube this engine. Thanks again in advance.

The right side view without the shell:










The left side without the shell:










Engine with tender:


----------



## shaygetz

You can see it in the bottom 2 pics...you have a driver slipping out of quarter...

Here's a nastier one that gives a better idea of what's going on...










Notice how the crescent shaped counterweights are pretty wacked on the lower. By carefully realigning them, the gears are able to mesh. The same thing happens when a driver slips on its axle. They have to be aligned 90 degrees of each other or they'll lock up. This one was fixed by simply lining everything up, then adjusting the cover plate to keep them aligned.


----------



## JohnAP

*Drivers slipping on axles*

Thanks shaygetz,

When I align all the drivers on the right to the same orientation, and the ones one the left side to the same orientation but trailing by 90 degrees, the engine runs well. After a while running around the track, the drivers appear to slip on the axles. The drivers are pressed on the (what appear to be) plastic axles. How do I prevent the drivers from slipping once I have them set correctly? would a drop of loctite work? Also, the rods to the front drivers don't have any crank pins, and looks like there never was any, is this normal? Thanks again!


----------



## NIMT

Could you take another set of pictures, Light it up really good, 2 of each side, turn the wheels between pics so that I can see the rod conecting point on the wheels.
It does look like your missing a pin or bolt on the front left wheel???


----------



## JohnAP

I will attempt to take some better pics when I get home this morning.


----------

